# Borderlands 2



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2012)

As its out tomorrow I thought it should have its own thread 

Its looking very tasty , got 9/10 on ign..

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/09/14/borderlands-2-review

got mine pre-ordered and pre-loaded , roll on mindnight ( as long as I stay awake! )

anyone else ? and anyone getting it on pc and up for some co-op action ?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2012)

Borderlands was my first big title on Mac.

*sigh* 

I'll be getting 2 on Mac, too, just as soon as it's released. Say, mid-2014


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 17, 2012)

the first one got tired very quickley and nearly is fall out but then isn't it's very samey I want this to be better but it's millions of guns which are actually all about the same and other repetition dynamic mean unless they've sorted that out it'll be poo...


----------



## Firky (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking about it but am loving CS:GO still


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the first one got tired very quickley and nearly is fall out but then isn't it's very samey I want this to be better but it's millions of guns which are actually all about the same and other repetition dynamic mean unless they've sorted that out it'll be poo...


Think I racked up about 70hrs of single player gameplay on 1.

Then again,

i) it was my first proper title; and
ii) my thesis was dying on its arse roundabout then.


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2012)

Really looking forward to this.   Day off work on Friday coincidentally.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a co op game isn't it?

So do you need someone else to play with or do you pick up co op partners online (fnarr)?


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't _have_ to be co-op, I hope. I'm fucked if I'm talking to a nerd.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2012)

You can talk to me


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Sep 17, 2012)

NVP said:


> Doesn't _have_ to be co-op, I hope. I'm fucked if I'm talking to a nerd.


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> Its looking very tasty , got 9/10 on ign..
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/09/14/borderlands-2-review


That's a great review.  I just hope there's still room for fucking about in the desert aimlessly picking off Skags like in the first one. The music was good in the first one, too. Synthy KLF-type stuff with slide guitars. I hope they've got that again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah man, just realised the tomorrow's release date is for the us , and we have to wait it
 Friday, not impressed , I'd taken tomorrow off anyways , but thought it was a lucky coincidence, it wasn't


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2012)

I knew this. I'd just taken Thursday off as a precautionary measure.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just wasn't paying attention, a flaw I need to sort out....


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 17, 2012)

Four of us are going to be in a flat for four days with some food, booze, four copies of borderlands 2 and four xboxes (with four screens, natch)!


----------



## Firky (Sep 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Four of us are going to be in a flat for four days with some food, booze, four copies of borderlands 2 and four xboxes (with four screens, natch)!


 
Fucking big kid


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 17, 2012)

firky said:


> Fucking big kid



Hey, it's my mate's birthday (39 lol) i'm just going along with his plans!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2012)

So I did the right thing and pre-ordered and bought it , decided to get borderlands today to get back into it , and what have i found , Borderlands 2 on my fav newsgroup 

damn you for making me not want to buy sofware in the future and wait....

20 mins to go...


----------



## no-no (Sep 18, 2012)

I liked Borderlands but I have a problem with the way you can constantly upgrade your weapons and kit. It ends up with you having to literally riddle a baddy with bullets to kill him, drives me mad and takes the satisfaction out of the game. If I get a shot in the leg I want to see the guy fall over, if I get a head shot I want to see brainzz.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 18, 2012)

NVP said:


> That's a great review.  I just hope there's still room for fucking about in the desert aimlessly picking off Skags like in the first one. The music was good in the first one, too. Synthy KLF-type stuff with slide guitars. I hope they've got that again.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 18, 2012)

I submitted my PhD today, so'm going to put Borderlands 1 on my Macbook (which, I believe, should be able to handle it) and play the shit out of it for 60hrs solid.

Unless I get bored.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 18, 2012)

Shit. Borderlands, Bioshock or Deus Ex?


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


>



I was thinking more:


----------



## Firky (Sep 18, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Shit. Borderlands, Bioshock or Deus Ex?


 
Fallout.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Fallout.


Mac. No fallout.

No fallout?


----------



## Firky (Sep 18, 2012)

No Fallout?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 18, 2012)

NVP said:


> I was thinking more:



 I just put that up cos coz the borderlands initial theme tune innit.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2012)

firky said:


> No Fallout?


 
3 or New Vegas?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 19, 2012)

I well up for Borderlands 2... but I have too many other games to play!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2012)

So ive just got up to level 5, its soo borderlands, which is very welcome, looks lush as youd expect oh and my first elemental weapon, i love the FIRE


----------



## Quartz (Sep 19, 2012)

It's not out on Steam until tomorrow. Fortunately, I'm off shift.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2012)

friday mate  but find me on steam


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 20, 2012)

i've pre-loaded it  just waiting for the unlock


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> So ive just got up to level 5, its soo borderlands, which is very welcome, looks lush as youd expect oh and my first elemental weapon, i love the FIRE


This is exactly what I wanted to hear.  I'm off out to get mine just now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

I went back last night and played as the assassin for a bit, but not long enough to open up the skill tree, I really didnt want to play it for too long in case i cant bring over my saves from my ' Evaluation ' copy, il know later when i play the owned version...

but i think i know what im going to be doing for most of the weekend


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 21, 2012)

it's the same but bigger.

but it's almost a bit too big.  now i'm out on the ice sheet and  got my first skill point  everything  seems  a bit  spread out and empty.

the starting area in 1 was a lot more compact  and  you got  the car  quite quickly which meant  you could easly get around.

i'm gonna  have a break  and   click my self to death in torchlight 2


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

if youve only got your first skill point?  you can hardly be more than an hour into it.... admitteldy it is sparse but i dont think youve given it a chance yet


----------



## Quartz (Sep 21, 2012)

It took me about 3 hours to get to Level 5 and my first skill point. I'm playing the gunzerker and am less than impressed. I'm having to be very cautious and make heavy use of the sniper rifle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ive not tired the gunzerker yet, but ive been playing with a sniper rifle mostly and enjoying it, after i got my first skill point however i could feel it was about to get better, the commandos turret is aces


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 21, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> if youve only got your first skill point? you can hardly be more than an hour into it.... admitteldy it is sparse but i dont think youve given it a chance yet


 
108 min

i don't think it's an unfair comment   as  i'm comparing  like with like.  it's  a map issue  rather than  game  mechanics issue.  in terms of game mechanics  so far i can't  see it  being   much diffrent  from the first.

i also think   i'm not playing it  right  solo  but  i don't do random multiplayer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

you got it on steam ? my user name is the same as on here if you fancy some not so random co-op action ?

oh and i might haver been a bit harsh with the ' hour' comment as im sure you could spend much more time before getting the first skill point.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 21, 2012)

i'm a completionist so i like to do a lot of the bounties etc and i try not to challenge bosses until i feel i'm slightly above the needed level

and professor_h on steam  but at the mo  i'm back on guild wars.   still feeling that one out.


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2012)

I like it a lot so far. Just up to Level 4 and it seems pretty much exactly the same as the first one which is just fine by me. Can't use my gun turret yet though - am I doing it wrong or is that something that comes later? The incendiary pistol I've got atm is pretty tasty. Looking forward to getting a sniper rifle - I always like games where you can pick people off from a distance while the others all run round like headless chickens.


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a special suit/helmet because it detected a save of the the old Borderlands on my system, too - that was a nice little touch, I thought.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2012)

You need to be level 5 for the turret action


----------



## Sunray (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this after I finish Darksiders II, this thread may well be a bit dusty by the time that happens.

Good to hear its more of the same but bigger with a bigger set of weapons.

I still think I got two of the very best weapons in the last game. It was a level 22 machine gun, with level 4 chance of fire and about 700 damage with the annoying 3 rounds per click normally. BUT it was as accurate as a sniper rifle and had a scope and I accidentally discovered that when you were looking through the scope, it would allow you to empty the entire 20 round clip in about 1/2 a second into what you were pointing it at, no recoil, essentially a sniper rifle with over 15000 damage! Very little could withstand the monumental torrent of damage it unleashed.

Number 2 was a level 4 acid, shot gun with over 800 damage but was so fast it was practically like a machine gun and had 15 rounds per clip and near instant reload. I needed serious sam level of hordes to make it challenging. The combo of the two made the last sections of the game a bit of a duck shoot. Still good fun.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 21, 2012)

My W7 laptop meets the minimum specs.

*But* it's 3 years old, seems as if it's wobbling towards dying, and has already had one graphics card failure. And I kinda need to save it so's I can run some windows-only qualitative analysis software on it. And I hate getting it out.

But, man.

Borderlands 2.


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> You need to be level 5 for the turret action


Yeah it's up and running now. Killed Captain Flynn or whatever he was called. Bit of an epic battle -  down to my last ammo, in kill-em-now-or-you-cark-it mode, reckon I did him in with pretty much the last second before I'd die myself.   This game was obviously designed for exactly my level of gameplay. That probably means that everyone else will find it very easy - I know my brother thought the first one was a bit easy to rattle through.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just finished a 12 hour session (including breaks) and got up to lvl 12. Anyone been to Sanctuary yet? 



Spoiler: spoiler alert



I recommend the one armed bandits (gambling machines, not mobs). You pretty much win every time although sometimes not as much as you put in. It's another way to get weapons too as guns can be a prize. Be aware there is a booby prize though...



i guess from the friday to the sunday we thought we might be able to finish the game but it isn't looking like that at the moment. It's been enjoyable though. Four of us picked a character each. I'm the soldier which I like, one of the first upgrades I bought was the ability for health to regenerate. Sod having to look for medi packs all the time.


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> one of the first upgrades I bought was the ability for health to regenerate. Sod having to look for medi packs all the time.


That sounds useful. What do you have to do to get that then? Is it a skill point thing?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 22, 2012)

NVP said:


> That sounds useful. What do you have to do to get that then? Is it a skill point thing?



Yeah, sorry forgot the name for it. It's on the survival branch of the skill tree.

http://www.borderlands2.com/us/skilltree/commando.html


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, sorry forgot the name for it. It's on the survival branch of the skill tree.
> 
> http://www.borderlands2.com/us/skilltree/commando.html


Cheers. That'll be my next purchase.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 22, 2012)

NVP said:


> Cheers. That'll be my next purchase.



I bought four levels of that and then thought it probably regenerated fast enough. The increase reload speed on the guerrilla branch also seems a useful early one to go for.


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I bought four levels of that and then thought it probably regenerated fast enough. The increase reload speed on the guerrilla branch also seems a useful early one to go for.


 
I don't think I'll be able to resist the temptation to go for a turret that fires rockets after that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 22, 2012)

NVP said:


> I don't think I'll be able to resist the temptation to go for a turret that fires rockets after that.



Well yeah. It does mean you have to wait longer to get a super turret.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2012)

Chosen undead from dark souls (+ bonfire) in BL2.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 23, 2012)

NVP said:


> I don't think I'll be able to resist the temptation to go for a turret that fires rockets after that.



Increase reload is part of that branch any way.


----------



## Voley (Sep 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Increase reload is part of that branch any way.


This is definitely the way forward.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 23, 2012)

Going to start with this after MF3 which is a bitch on the hardest level....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm now l9 , investing in the turret and thank you about the health recharge thing, I didn't realise there were more skill trees  , just starting out in sanctuary and still loving it


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2012)

IGN Review gave it 90% which is cool, thought BL1 was underrated in the reviews.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2012)

Erm.....
http://www.vg247.com/2012/09/24/borderlands-2-stars-and-bullets-and-squares/


----------



## Firky (Sep 24, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Erm.....
> http://www.vg247.com/2012/09/24/borderlands-2-stars-and-bullets-and-squares/


 
Wow, who's their editor, garf?


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2012)

I think that's a fucking brilliant review.   Gives me much more of a feel of what the game is like than 1,000 words describing menu systems.


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Erm.....
> http://www.vg247.com/2012/09/24/borderlands-2-stars-and-bullets-and-squares/


wtf is that all about?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2012)

I really don't know. It's either very, very brilliant, or....just....I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyhow, this game is ace. Spent all day playing it yesterday. If you can get hold of the bouncing grenades you should. I chucked four into an enclosed space full of Nomads and corrosive barrels and sat back and watched utter carnage ensue. All wiped out without even firing a shot.


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really don't know. It's either very, very brilliant, or....just....I have no fucking clue.


I doubt I'll ever get to bask in its genius as I can't get beyond the first four lines.


----------



## Firky (Sep 24, 2012)

> “It’s not like I don’t get it and there’s no doubt that it’s an awesome game but maybe the constantness of the bullets and stars and square and sparks is getting a bit too much for me because I’m fucking old?”


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2012)

Love the writing on this game. 

Pretty funny.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 29, 2012)

Claptrap is the greatest character ever to appear in a video game. Love his dialogue.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2012)

Just played a co-op game with my nephew last night. He was shitloads better than me and kept complaining that I was holding him back. I had to tell him off for being annoying in the end. As a responsible adult I can do this. And tell him he's not playing the game correctly.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Love the writing on this game.
> 
> Pretty funny.


Scooter has some good weirdo redneck lines: 'It's perfectly natural - like cousins sharing a bath'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 29, 2012)

Callum91 said:
			
		

> Claptrap is the greatest character ever to appear in a video game. Love his dialogue.



It's annoying. Borderlands' answer to Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah you should be able to blow him up. If they'd made him that annoying and then you could blow him up to get him to stfu he'd be worthwhile.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 30, 2012)

You not played Isle of Dr Ned? BL1 There is a Jakobs Clap Trap and a classic moment of the that game when he turns up.

There was also a Jakobs gun machine, that was pretty decent too, was very  when that stopped working.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2012)

Really into this now. Just met up with the bomb expert girl and have some fearsome weaponry at my disposal. The shotgun I've got now is more akin to a grenade launcher.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 2, 2012)

NVP said:


> Yeah you should be able to blow him up. If they'd made him that annoying and then you could blow him up to get him to stfu he'd be worthwhile.


 
I believe that's in the DLC.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it me or is this game buggy as fuck.

I've floating baddies.
Baddies that are pointing straight up and down with their weapons.
Flick up/down of the mouse changes to the other weapon sometimes, most of the time, just selects it again.
The Jackobs rifle I found have has made lvl 4-10 a duck shoot in a barrel. Nothing can stand the 100+ hit to the head. Even the bosses have been floored with a few.
Due to running out of bullets in the Flynt battle I died. Thought it was a good time to quit so saved and exited. When I returned, I was plonked at the start and all the respawned baddies and bosses to battle through getting me no xp. That was well annoying.


----------



## Voley (Oct 2, 2012)

It's been fine for me on the Xbox. I got stuck behind a bit of scenery once and had to start again but that's been it.


----------



## Supine (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd be enjoying this game if the Save function actually worked. Stupid bug (PS3).


----------



## Sunray (Oct 30, 2012)

The bug situation comes and goes.  Getting into this a bit more now.  Everything that can be upgraded with regards to your weaponry and stuff can be upgraded in really quite novel and entertaining ways.

My best weapon was a robot AI core that repeatedly tried to kill me including playing really terrible music when I installed it into a jukebox.  So I installed it into a shot gun.  It has the tag line 'I like being a gun'  and says stuff like 'Woo more bullets' on a reload. Its got 13 fire rate with 500 a hit so at close range can really dish out some damage.

Love the singularity grenades.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2012)

blimey i must be must furthur behind than you ( mind you i did stop to complete Dishonoured ) , i havent really seen much of the upgrade stuff excpet a marvellous acid grenade the shoots out 9 mini acid grenades with about 600 dmg each lol


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone been properly killed in multiplayer yet then?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20136922

I've been thinking about trading some games in and getting something new, considering this of F1 2012........ mind you I still havent completed F1 2011, or prototype 2.....


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2012)

Its £15 at game atm.... worth ordering?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Its £15 at game atm.... worth ordering?


Simply, yes.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 9, 2012)

bought.

14.99 on PC, 19.99 on xbox and ps3


----------



## Dandred (Nov 9, 2012)

Just started playing this........seems a bit mental to say the least......

Which class do people prefer/recommend? 

I've gone with the gun guy but started with sniper, and two machine guns? Is that normal?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2012)

Im a commmando this time, as its my first time round, i like the look of the gunzerker tho, also the sniper, as i seem to be using sniper rifles more and more...


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 9, 2012)

I chose the sniper the first time around and got bored of one shot KO'ing everything around half way through, so I started again with the female character. Elemental weapons are great, especially the corrosive ones.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 9, 2012)

Coming to mac November 20th.

Awesome sauce


----------



## Dandred (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I like this game, maybe I'm too old......feels like you need to have AHD to enjoy this, just too much mentalness going on, not just the game but the menus are just really hard to get my head round...


----------



## Sunray (Nov 11, 2012)

That does take a bit of time to get use to, but they are much better laid out than the previous one. 

Some of the mission can be quite funny to complete.

Current items of note:
A very annoying sniper rifle that keeps making snide comments when I use it e.g. 'Serial killers thought they were good people too' , but does 5000 critical hit damage and has 50% fire chance.
A shield that has 850 shield capacity but a totally ridiculous 1400 recharge rate with 1.5 delay. Its nearly instant recharge but I'm not sure its that useful due to its capacity.
A grenade mod. 2100x9. Homes in on targets, explodes and scatters 9 more grenades fairly close. Can wipe out loads in one.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had this 3 days and still not had a chance to play it, as my housemate has a week off atm and always has a sitting room full of peoplem by the time I get home from work


----------



## Sunray (Nov 16, 2012)

Its been quite buggy.  They patched it and I ended up with 61 bad ass tokens.  Its dropping more regularly now.  I was getting nothing much at all until they patched it.  Mouse wheel on some lists does not scroll properly, supposed fixed.  I'm on a quest to find some stuff and one thing didn't drop.


----------



## golightly (Nov 16, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I've had this 3 days and still not had a chance to play it, as my housemate has a week off atm and always has a sitting room full of peoplem by the time I get home from work


 
Put your headphones on and ignore them.  That's what I do when I have visitors.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2012)

golightly said:


> Put your headphones on and ignore them. That's what I do when I have visitors.


 
Theyre always using the tv  They are kind of my freinds too, but more his

Almost tempted to move my xbox to my bedroom


----------



## Dandred (Nov 16, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Theyre always using the tv  They are kind of my freinds too, but more his
> 
> Almost tempted to move my xbox to my bedroom


 
You can always bring it back once you've had your fill!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2012)

played a bitr of co-op with a freind  but was too fucked to remeber much


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dandred said:


> You can always bring it back once you've had your fill!


 
True.

Im hoping he'll fuck off out for most of the weekend.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2012)

I just bought this.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2012)

This is right up my street 

I'm no-where good enough to hand out my username yet though! 



mrs quoad said:


> Shit. Borderlands, Bioshock or Deus Ex?


If you ever want to play in co-op it would be wise to do Borderlands first, so your character isn't well behind everyone else.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 20, 2012)

Should be landing on Mac within the hour!

According to GameAgent, they're offering 'the best' price at $59.99. According to GameAgent, it's also going to be a full Steam release - their FAQs state that if you own it for PC, you can DL it for free on your Mac.

Steam's price is £19.99 - half of the GameAgent price.

Sounds like a fucking awful idea, DLing / pre-ordering it from GameAgent atm!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive played 20 mins so far, and found it so boring I turned it off......

I just seem to be following some little robot about.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ive played 20 mins so far, and found it so boring I turned it off......
> 
> I just seem to be following some little robot about.


 
You're sure you didn't put the blu-ray of _Wall-E_ on by mistake?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ive played 20 mins so far, and found it so boring I turned it off......
> 
> I just seem to be following some little robot about.


If it's anything like 1, that'll just be the intro. There may be a lot more free roaming shooting coming after that.

I've just Steamed it, and'm downloading it to my iMac. Think it should run on my MBP too (  ) but'll find out later.

If it finishes DLing before 2, I might give it a shot tonight.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Ive played 20 mins so far, and found it so boring I turned it off......
> 
> I just seem to be following some little robot about.


It doesn't take 20 minutes! At least it didn't feel like 20 minutes...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe I've got a really short attention span


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Maybe I've got a really short attention span


I can remembering it pissing the balls off of me when I first played it. And, tbh, it was the opening / following-Claptrap-around that kinda deterred me from playing it through a second time (admittedly, a year later, with a much heavier workload).

It is an *awesome* (IMO) game beyond that, though.

e2a: 1.5hrs of DL left on my MBP!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 20, 2012)

No controller support? OH NO! That's a very special flavour of stupid!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh  Stupid me. I was running a 3rd party driver that stopped Borderlands from running its own driver / recognising my controller 

Just starting my first game!


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I can remembering it pissing the balls off of me when I first played it. And, tbh, it was the opening / following-Claptrap-around that kinda deterred me from playing it through a second time (admittedly, a year later, with a much heavier workload).
> 
> It is an *awesome* (IMO) game beyond that, though.
> 
> e2a: 1.5hrs of DL left on my MBP!


I get over it by listening to music and playing in a window - if it looks like anyone I want to hear is talking I pause the music.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I get over it by listening to music and playing in a window - if it looks like anyone I want to hear is talking I pause the music.


I'm "watching" Pride and Glory which is raw shite, but at least has a fair few distracting action sequences 

First thoughts: following CoD and Rage, I'd forgotten how awesome it is to play a character who's shit at shooting. And I'm properly delighted by what HD4000 graphics on a MBP can produce.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

I love the humour. I love the aesthetic. I've found a very nice explosive pistol, and won a sniper rifle for beating up bullymogs, and between the two of 'em those two weapons have carried me through to Sanctuary / chapter 4. Absolutely loving it. Very glad I got it.

Though now I need to work til 2am to make up the missed bits of my working day


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2012)

I've got a great grenade mod thingy now. It hovers near an enemy for a bit, sucks them into it, explodes doing ludicrous amounts of damage _and_ covers them in green acid.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2012)

I've restarted with Zero as I wanted some melee, one thing for sure, doing that makes it fuck hard, on hard.  Everything is badass.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I've restarted with Zero as I wanted some melee, one thing for sure, doing that makes it fuck hard, on hard. Everything is badass.


I'm playing Zero on my MBP and the guninator upstairs 

(e2a: keep on forgetting that the guninator's melee isnt' quite as good as Zero's, too, which makes punching out bullymogs to win their wigs that little bit trickier.)

One thing that I've noticed - probably pure chance, tbf - the guns I've been getting downstairs / with Zero have kicked the arse off of anything I've picked up upstairs / with the gun man.

Like, I've had about 5 zoom-enabled assault rifles with obscenely high damage and explosive rounds. I can't even remember what else I've got atm, but a sick array of shotguns and pistols for sure.

Upstairs there's been a couple of nice little gems, but the best gun action has been consistently happening down here.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

I am reminded that one of the 'urk' factors in Borderlands is that if you're hard resetted (i.e., if you turn off your computer / close Borderlands) you often have to go through QUITE A LOT of checkpoints involving QUITE A LOT of re-spawned enemies to get to the point in a mission you'd reached when you turned the computer off.

Making it quite hard to only have a quick game.


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I am reminded that one of the 'urk' factors in Borderlands is that if you're hard resetted (i.e., if you turn off your computer / close Borderlands) you often have to go through QUITE A LOT of checkpoints involving QUITE A LOT of re-spawned enemies to get to the point in a mission you'd reached when you turned the computer off.
> 
> Making it quite hard to only have a quick game.


If I've got a criticism it's that there are too many missions in the same place. It can get a bit repetitive fighting your way through a whole heap of respawned baddies you've already destroyed once. I suppose the thinking is that when you come back the second time you'll have levelled up enough to just annihilate them in an instant but it doesn't always work out that way. It's Skyrim that's influencing my thinking here, I expect. That was so massive that each mission often meant miles and miles of new stuff to explore.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

NVP said:


> If I've got a criticism it's that there are too many missions in the same place. It can get a bit repetitive fighting your way through a whole heap of respawned baddies you've already destroyed once. I suppose the thinking is that when you come back the second time you'll have levelled up enough to just annihilate them in an instant but it doesn't always work out that way. It's Skyrim that's influencing my thinking here, I expect. That was so massive that each mission often meant miles and miles of new stuff to explore.


Ahhhrrr, now you know what fucked my tits off about Rage?

None of the settings / scenes were reused. Do one mission in one place. That's it. Fuck-off massive game file, hogged a ridiculous amount of my HD. For what? For an eleven fucking hour campaign, filled with substandard tedium and staggeringly humourless gameplay.

tbh, I might be blessed in part bc I'm gaming on Macs. We don't *have* Skyrim to compare with, so this - for me - is the absolute, undisputed king, and top of the motherfucking gaming tree


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 22, 2012)

I should probably qualify that: one of the many fucking things that fucked my fucking tits off about Rage.


----------



## Voley (Nov 22, 2012)

I thought Rage was shite. I wouldn't have wanted to go back and do any of it. I gave up after the Dead City or whatever it was called.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2012)

You didn't have much game left once you left.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2012)

When  they did that massive patch, I gained 10 golden keys.   Quite possibly as I think the game had a bug where it didn't drop anything above light blue for the entire game.  It was only with one of these keys that I got a purple item and I'd done just about every single mission in the game and some of the challenge rounds.

Apart from the mission where you get the eridium gun, not seen another eridium enhanced weapon.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 23, 2012)

Steam've offered a complete refund on B2, alongside removing the game from my account, after I grumbled that they'd knocked £7.50 off it 24 fuckin hours after releasing it for Mac 

I replied 'yes please' before I'd read it fully, thinking they were offering £7.50 of store credit. And then promptly replied 'no thanks!' We'll see what happens!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 23, 2012)

Second round of playing and stuff is dropping like confetti. 

This is slightly annoying as I now realise that I played the entire game with a very serious bug.  It's all about the loot and I didn't get any.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

Sunray said:


> It's all about the loot and I didn't get any.


It's *all* about the loot!

And those agonising vending machine moments, when you have to make a decision about what to keep 

e2a: atm I'm running with two obscene elemental sniper rifles, and a 50x14 explosive zoom-powered shotgun. And I've just picked up a 2x120 (IIRC) pistol.



Also, fuck SMGs. Seriously, has anyone ever got a SMG that was worth taking the time to piss on? I think I once got one, once, in Borderlands one.

e2a2: also, the lack of revolvers is a shame.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

Now at half price. Less than a week after Mac Launch.

Fuck you, Steam. Properly, in the face, fuck you.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Now at half price. Less than a week after Mac Launch.
> 
> Fuck you, Steam. Properly, in the face, fuck you.


Yeah innit, I had plans for that £15.

That said I did just stump up for Portal 2 now it's under a tenner.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 24, 2012)

As commando I got quite a lot of revolvers but none that were anything other than green and none that had the devastating power of some I got in bl1.

As for SMG well yes, best are the acid ones :
BL1 I got an SMG with 6.2 fire rate, 4 chance of fire and 3.2x zoom and 320 damage and a 55 clip. Its dark orange and takes out most things. Was a lvl 52 gun though.
BL2 had a few, best and I currently own atm is a dark purple SMG Plasma caster, 41 clip, a surprising 787 damage, 8.0 fire rate, 2.3 reload, 23% chance to slag. 2 bullets a shot, so can deliver 15000 damage per clip min. When slagged the damage goes up to 1500 or so, fire rate of 8 means its near guaranteed to slag very quickly, then your looking at 20-25k damage per clip. Lvl33 gun, Hyperion gun so gets more accurate as you fire it.


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2012)

I really am enjoying this game. Shame the occassional reload back to the start of a level meant I had to re-play an hour today 

On the plus side I got a shield with 900+ protection. I'm level 22 and haven't found any weapons with more than 2000 damage. Yet!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

Sunray said:


> As commando I got quite a lot of revolvers but none that were anything other than green and none that had the devastating power of some I got in bl1.


Revolvers? As distinct from pistols? They were different in b1!




Supine said:


> I really am enjoying this game. Shame the occassional reload back to the start of a level meant I had to re-play an hour today
> 
> On the plus side I got a shield with 900+ protection. I'm level 22 and haven't found any weapons with more than 2000 damage. Yet!


I do sometimes find I hit a point where I'm thinking 'oh, fuck me, just get to the bad guy so I can stop for a bit!'


----------



## Supine (Dec 5, 2012)

So, I was doing the buzzard nest and stupidly got knocked over the side. I now can't get the lift back up. Looks like I can't complete the game unless there's another way up there. Any ideas?


----------



## golightly (Dec 5, 2012)

Supine said:


> So, I was doing the buzzard nest and stupidly got knocked over the side. I now can't get the lift back up. Looks like I can't complete the game unless there's another way up there. Any ideas?


 
Kill yourself?  Restart?


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 9, 2012)

Supine said:


> I really am enjoying this game. Shame the occassional reload back to the start of a level meant I had to re-play an hour today
> 
> On the plus side I got a shield with 900+ protection. I'm level 22 and haven't found any weapons with more than 2000 damage. Yet!


Think I'm L22 with a 5k damage rocket launcher.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Think I'm L22 with a 5k damage rocket launcher.



*chortle*


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 6, 2013)

Perhaps the shortest mission I've ever played. And one of the more enjoyable 

After a break of a week or three, I've completed a few missions today. Currently L23, and picked up a sniper rifle from Mordecai earlier. Drunk effect + whatever manufacturer -> burst fire of four, slow, slag shots when zoomed.

It's fucking useless, because of the slowness of the bullets, and the rate at which it eats up sniper ammunition. But it's awesomely fucking useless 

Best weapon atm is a 17x203 explosive shotgun that, well, is absurd at close range, and which is even pretty damned fatal at long range. Particularly with big targets (like those effing planes), it produces a massive scatter of reasonably powerful shells. Very nice!

e2a: also having s with assault rifles. I bought one for $27k from Marcus, with 542 damage and exploding, ricocheting shells. Problem is, it's so damned inaccurate that it's barely doing anything to anyone.

e2a2: and I've *yet* to find an SMG that I'd actually use. Don't think I've fired a single SMG shot in the game so far


----------



## golightly (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I've been playing this game a bit too much.  The other half has commented on the amount of time I spend murdering people, but I enjoy it and I'm currently a Level 32 Mechromancer. I generally only use weapons that I pick up while going about my business and have built up a fairly impressive arsenal.  I only bought a gun from Marcus once early on in the game so that I could complete his shooting gallery mission.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 7, 2013)

I've just bought the creaturedome slaughterthing DLC


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Perhaps the shortest mission I've ever played. And one of the more enjoyable


That's the best one I've done too. Genuinely made me LOL.


----------



## Voley (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been powering through the main storyline lately and enjoying it a lot. Happened to chat to someone in Sanctuary who casually remarked that I should slow down a bit as Handsome Jack's not going anywhere. Nice touch, I though. A gentle pointer to do less full-on missions to get the most out of the game.

In other news, I've now got a rocket launcher that does 15000 damage.


----------



## golightly (Jan 19, 2013)

NVP said:


> Happened to chat to someone in Sanctuary who casually remarked that I should slow down a bit as Handsome Jack's not going anywhere. Nice touch, I though. A gentle pointer to do less full-on missions to get the most out of the game.


 
Yeah, I've gone off to be a pirate for a bit. I'll sort out Handsome Jack when I'm good and ready.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 19, 2013)

NVP said:


> I've been powering through the main storyline lately and enjoying it a lot. Happened to chat to someone in Sanctuary who casually remarked that I should slow down a bit as Handsome Jack's not going anywhere. Nice touch, I though. A gentle pointer to do less full-on missions to get the most out of the game.
> 
> In other news, I've now got a rocket launcher that does 15000 damage.


 
Yeah, don't forget to look about all the areas because there are a lot of hidden missions, you get a lot of xp from discovering named locations and even more for finding them all for a specific area.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh and play it through again in True Vault hunter mode. Its quite challenging. I have a sniper rifle that criticals at 18000 damage and there are plenty of enemies that can take that three times and I am just at the start.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 21, 2013)

Blimey wish I had more time on my hands, only level 14 and on my first playthough.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 21, 2013)

This game is too hard. I'm dying way more often than I did in Borderlands 1.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 21, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> This game is too hard. I'm dying way more often than I did in Borderlands 1.


I found it fairly easy, just don't have time to play. Death is meaningless in most modern games anyway. 

I'm confused at all the trouble people have with saves, afaics there are a fair few save points dotted about.


----------



## golightly (Jan 21, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> This game is too hard. I'm dying way more often than I did in Borderlands 1.


 

You may well have tried this, but my advice is to do lots of side missions to build up your levels.  There's a fair number of go-and-fetch missions which aren't very challenging but allow you to build up your experience points.  Also, spend money on good guns so you don't spend your money on re-spawns, as the lady says.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 21, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I found it fairly easy, just don't have time to play. Death is meaningless in most modern games anyway.
> 
> I'm confused at all the trouble people have with saves, afaics there are a fair few save points dotted about.


 
Are you thinking of Rage? Borderlands has auto-save.



golightly said:


> You may well have tried this, but my advice is to do lots of side missions to build up your levels. There's a fair number of go-and-fetch missions which aren't very challenging but allow you to build up your experience points. Also, spend money on good guns so you don't spend your money on re-spawns, as the lady says.


 
Yeah I want to do some side missions but I only have one in my mission log which is too hard. Do I need to go round all the towns job boards to get more?


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm doing a good mission atm where I've got to get body parts of bandits for a robot that's sort of like Pinocchio and wants to become human. I've enjoyed this game a lot. It's proper fucking bonkers in places.


----------



## golightly (Jan 21, 2013)

NVP said:


> I'm doing a good mission atm where I've got to get body parts of bandits for a robot that's sort of like Pinocchio and wants to become human. I've enjoyed this game a lot. It's proper fucking bonkers in places.


 
Yeah, I really enjoyed Tiny Tina's tea party.


----------



## golightly (Jan 21, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> Yeah I want to do some side missions but I only have one in my mission log which is too hard. Do I need to go round all the towns job boards to get more?


 
Yeah, have a mooch around and look for the yellow exclamation marks.

Btw, if you join the borderlands facebook page you can find some codes to get keys that open the chest in Sanctuary for some fancy weapons.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2013)

True vault hunter mode is significantly different, Super Badass enemies at the start has me wondering what adjectives they are going to start using to describe some of the later enemies.

Boom bewm seriously took some doing.  I could swear boom had 150,000+ health.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2013)

golightly said:


> Yeah, have a mooch around and look for the yellow exclamation marks.
> 
> Btw, if you join the borderlands facebook page you can find some codes to get keys that open the chest in Sanctuary for some fancy weapons.


Allegedly.

Keep missing them with the new FB settings. Normally remember to check a day after they go out of date.


----------



## golightly (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunray said:


> True vault hunter mode is significantly different, Super Badass enemies at the start has me wondering what adjectives they are going to start using to describe some of the later enemies.
> 
> Boom bewm seriously took some doing. I could swear boom had 150,000+ health.


 
I got as far as the mission with the midget on the bullymong on True Vault Hunter with my Gunzerker and found it pretty bloody difficult.  I've put it on my to-do list for a later date.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh dear.  Just bought this (I was waiting for the GOTY edition to get cheap - it can now be bought for £13!).  I got pretty addicted to the original Borderlands and looks like this will be no different.  Can't remember the last game that had me glued to the box for 3.5 uninterrupted hours.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 25, 2021)

Bumpity bump. 

After the glory that was Tiny Tina's Assault On Dragons Keep she has her own game out next year. 

Looks awesome.


----------

